
Julian Assange Confirms Internet Restored at Ecuadorian Embassy - foniter
http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2016/12/23/news/assange_wikileaks-154754000/
======
throw2016
How can you lose an election due to leaks?

Forget the US elections, if you are running an election and you lose 'because
of leaks' what is the rational response. Blame the leaker, blame your
indiscretion, blame your own actions?

The post election narrative has become surreal with the cartoonish rhetoric of
'enemies' and 'russia did it'.

Why is Russia an enemy? What has Russia done to the USA? Instead of acting
like a responsible member of the international community we are ratcheting up
tension, hate and hysteria with no evidence. This is the definition of
demonization and propaganda.

On the other hand we unironically place nukes at Russia's borders via NATO an
organization whose reason to exist is anti-russian, stir up trouble in
Ukraine, practiced some extremly dubious 'shock doctrine' economics by the
Chicago school in the 90s that destroyed what was left of the economy and
directly led to the Russian oligarchies and follow a distinctly anti-russia
global policy. Let's not be blind to reason.

~~~
thomask0
For starters it was only a 70k vote differences between the electoral college
win, so about anything small could have made a difference.

The leaks itself were only small and didn't contain so much, but they were
amplified with big dis-information campaign that surely must have depressed
Democratic turnout to some degree. Especially the leaks focused on
demotivating the former Bernie supporters, to support their (imo wrongly)
narrative that the primaries were rigged against Bernie by the DNC.

~~~
throw2016
You realise you are just inventing another way to 'delegitimise' elections.

If there is even the tiniest wrong doing the US is an advanced country with a
sophisticated infrastructure, legal process and rule of law to oversee fair
elections.

Surely any hint of wrong doing should be pursued aggresively through the US
courts than smear campaigns and innuendo in media that seek to cast apersions
and undermine the very process and results of free and fair elections.

How do you propose to hold free and fair election or call for them now if any
loser can now seek to delegitimise the results by pointing to 'propaganda' and
'hidden forces'? Because if your position is 'people can be misled by
propaganda' then this position negates the basis of democratic elections.

This is against common sense, due process and rule of law. This 'burn the
house down' strategy by losers cannot be accepted in any civilised society
governed by law.

------
0x0
There seems to be some dispute regarding the truthfulness of such reports.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/WhereIsAssange/comments/5k2zkc/juli...](https://www.reddit.com/r/WhereIsAssange/comments/5k2zkc/julian_assange_confirms_internet_restored_at/dbkvn4s/)

~~~
pvg
If 'SuperPoop' and 'Fuego' asked on reddit counts, then there would seem to be
'some dispute' about just about anything you can think of.

~~~
indexerror
Your comment is valid and I shouldn't be laughing so hard right now.

~~~
pvg
Yes, I wanted to be charitable and high-minded and just point out that none of
these people are actually disputing anything, merely asking some questions.
But when I saw the intrepid investigators were SuperPoop and Fuego...

------
arcticbull
The la Repubblica article linked from there I found much more interesting a
read as it includes the whole transcript of the interview:
[http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2016/12/23/news/assange_wiki...](http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2016/12/23/news/assange_wikileaks-154754000/?ref=HREC1-12)

~~~
dang
Thank you. We changed the URL from [http://vesselnews.io/wikileaks-julian-
assange-confirms-inter...](http://vesselnews.io/wikileaks-julian-assange-
confirms-internet-restored-ecuadorian-embassy/), which is lifted from this
original source.

------
bobsgame
Proof of life, please.

